# First Duck



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...Just finished my first duck/second mount. :D


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

it looks good for a first bird. that being said that neck is way to long. wing bones are a little to outstrected. that neck maybe the right lentgh but you pulled the skin to the body. look at these


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

